# 2010 Brewster Yard Haunt!



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Hello again All,
We had a splendidly horrific haunt. The weather was dry yet cold and the screams were as plentiful as the laughter. The haunt looked better than it ever has and my patrons were as respectful, playful and scared as always. 
A friend of mine Jim Bail took these wonderful stills for me, enjoy:

http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=825


----------



## highbury (Nov 5, 2009)

Great photo! Your new animated ground breaker looks awesome! Very realistic.


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

One of my absolute favorite haunts.... the pictures are beautiful, and gruesome subject matter, as always. I just adore the stones and the lighting too  Thank you for sharing!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Man, someone really knows how to take great photos! Of course, having great starting materials really makes a difference, too


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Amazing photos! Great haunt - you've always been a huge inspiration.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I look forward to your pics every year, and am never disappointed. Just simply one of the best!


----------



## hedg12 (Jul 6, 2008)

Outstanding!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Really enjoyed the pics again his season, greeat job to both haunter and photographer!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Another fantastic display. Photos are great too. Well done!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

What great lighting and effects. One of the best.


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

Wonderful photos and a fantastic display!


----------



## psyko99 (Jan 11, 2008)

Nice pics. You do an awesome job.


----------



## remylass (Sep 18, 2008)

I really like the overall mood of your yard. It feels spooky.


----------



## kevin242 (Sep 30, 2005)

Thanks everyone! I look forward to seeing more of your photos as well.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Awesome as usual Kevin!


----------



## Denhaunt (Aug 18, 2006)

One my favorites. Spooky & Beautiful...Spookiful?


----------



## Munster56 (Jun 4, 2009)

what a Fantastic display!


----------



## The Rotten Pumpkin (Mar 28, 2010)

WOW! I love the detail!


----------

